# Norco (Team) DH 2010 Lager?



## Bloodshot (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
kann mir grade wer sagen was für Lager bei dem Rahmen verbaut sind? Es gibt hier nur ein Norcohändler und den will ich sicher nicht unterstützen/meine Lager dort wechseln lassen, da ein Freund dort 12 Wochen warten musste (und wahrscheinlich noch länger hätte er am Ende nicht ein Lager selbst bestellt) und 450€ gezahlt hat für Gabel, Dämpfer und Lagerservice...

Danke Chris


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2016)

Hi! Bau die Lager aus, da stehts drauf. Die erste Zahl ist die Größe dann kommen Angaben zur Dichtung. Bsp.:
6001 2 RS, heißt Größe 6001 und auf beiden Seiten (2) Dichtungen aus Kunststoff (RS).
Wenn Du es nicht mehr lesen kannst, geh mit den Lagern zu einem Industriebedarf- / Lagerhändler in Deiner Stadt. Vorher anrufen ist ratsam. Das sind zwar Standardlager meistens, allerdings haben Händler im Industriegebiet manchmal nur größere Lager für Autos und Maschinen etc..

Evtl. hast Du die gleichen Lager wie ich im Norco Shore 2. Check mal den Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lager-shore-1.568941/
Ich drück Die die Daumen, dass Du nicht hinten diese komischen Lager hast, die so schwer zu bekommen sind. Ansonsten kannst die dort bestellen wie es im Thread steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (13. Juni 2016)

Hab ich bereits gemacht, hab gehofft es nur einmal auseinander nehmen zu müssen  

Falls es wen interessiert:
4x 6001
2x 6002
2x 608 e (der Innenring ist 10mm breit, augenring normale 7mm, passende Lager gibt's von enduro bearings, ansonsten nichts bisher gefunden)


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Juni 2016)

OK. Bedenke beim Bestellen die Endung der Lagerbezeichnung. Höchstwarscheinlich auch 2 RS für Kunststoff beidseitig. Metalldichtungen sind nicht besser, sondern schlechter, nur zur Info für den Fall dass Du es gut meinst und auch wie ich was besseres einbauen wolltest. Hohe Paßgenauigkeit macht, so habe ich gelesen auch nur Sinn bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen. Diese ABEC-spezifizierung nach Zahlenwerten (je höher, desto "besser"), Brauchen wir also auch nicht.


----------



## Bloodshot (13. Juni 2016)

Hab schon zwei mal Lager gewechselt, also soweit war mir das klar  aber danke


----------

